# HuntVe -vs- Bad Boy Buggie



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Similiar in price and equipment. Actually the HuntVe is a little more expensive. Anyone have one of these or know anything about them???


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Dang...83 views and NO opinions........It's all clear to me now.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Rides*

I have never used, or seen in person, either one of those.

Hope this helps!:biggrin: 
BB


----------



## Ramm (May 1, 2006)

We sell these..
http://www.ruffandtuff.net/


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Brice if you want to field test one PM me, I have a good friend thats got a Bad Boy and loves it. Talk about stealthy, the only drawback IMO is here were we hunt you would need the winch as it weighs 1600lbs and the muds deep. WW


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I've been looking at UTV's for the last 3-4 weeks. I like the concept of the BBB but I've heard mixed reviews on the amount of time you get from a charge. I think they claim it's around 30hrs but some people have said they only got 6-10.

The other thing I'm not sure about is the lack of suspension. Looks like both are straight axels with motors attached. Depending on where you hunt could make for a bumpy ride.

I am going to Austin in the next week or so to try them out myself and will do a repost with my opinions.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I checked em out....seem pretty cool. Looks like the hp is about 1/2 the power of the other two. I would be interested in a driveout price and also what kinda warranty backs them up. Thanks for the reply. I think we're gonna see more makers come into the game.

Hey Walter, how's it goin! Does your friend feel like his BBB was worth the coin?? I don't have any major mud to go thru but they look like they are pretty mobile in the nasty stuff.



Ramm said:


> We sell these..
> http://www.ruffandtuff.net/


Hey F2S, good point on the suspension. Let me know how it goes please. I think with the power these things are coming with they might become the "go to" machines for hunting.


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

*UTVs*

We have a few Rangers on our place and a buddy brought his BAd Boy out for a few weeks.

It was nice being quite, and not have to worry about gas. I also thought it was cool the way the seat in the back folded up and down.

However it was a lot slower, the batteries wore down really fast when he pulled a trailer and it has next to no payload. Not to metion that it was heay sucker. If you had a few UTVs for different purposes than it would be cool, but as the only one it has a lot of drawbacks.

Goodluck


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Outcast,
Give gary a call at Espandre. He will answer all your questions about the Bad Boy Buggies.
www.espandre.com

Personally, I think you need this.


----------

